# Filezilla et Lion : pb fichier XML??



## garkadin (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

En ce moment la migration vers Lion me pousse à poster beaucoup sur ce forum, étant donné mes compétences limitées

Je suis sous Lion 10.7.4 sur un MacBook Air.

Avant (sous Léopard), je me servais d'un client ftp tout simple, One Button FTP, pour envoyer des fichiers vers la Freebox (seule utilisation du ftp pour moi).

Mais OneButton FTP n'est plus supporté par Lion 
Début de mon désarroi, alors que je suis à la recherche de simplicité.
Je suis tombé sur des forums disant que le ftp n'était plus disponible (?) sous Lion, d'autres parlant d'un accès possible via le menu "Aller" > "Connecter au serveur".
J'ai tenté cette méthode mais impossible de transférer des fichiers vers la Freebox (crayon barré dans la fenêtre du Finder) et cela a fait bugger le Finder

Bref, j'ai téléchargé Filezilla pour faire une tentative, mais dès l'ouverture, un message :
"impossible de créer le fichier xml". 
X messages plus tard, l'appli s'ouvre quand même, je tente un paramétrage qui marche nickel et je teste en envoyant un fichier que je retrouve sur la Freebox 
Tout va bien, sauf qu'en quittant Filezilla, même succession de messages concernant ces fameux "xml" et quand j'ouvre à nouveau l'appli, même chose

Voici le log du problème :

10:50:08: Directory '/Users/[]/.filezilla' couldn't be created (error 13: Permission denied)
10:50:08: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/filezilla.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)
10:50:16: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/layout.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)
10:50:19: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/filters.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)
10:50:20: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/filters.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)
10:50:22: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/bookmarks.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)
10:50:37: can't open file '/Users/[]/.filezilla/bookmarks.xml' (error 2: No such file or directory)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication, et une solution?
Merci d'avance!

ps. Lors de mes manipulations un peu hasardeuses, j'ai tapé une commande sur le Terminal censée permettre le ftp sous Lion, puis devant le fait que ça ne changeait rien, j'ai tapé la commande annulant la précédente.
J'espère que ceci n'a pas de rapport avec mon problème Filezilla


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2012)

Tu le lances à partir d'où ton Filezilla?

As-tu joué avec les droits de ta petite maison?


----------



## garkadin (4 Juillet 2012)

Merci edd72 de ta réponse (enfin, de tes questions&#8230.

Je lance Filezilla à partir du dossier Applications (c'était bien la question?).

Sinon, oui, il est possible que j'aie joué avec les droits de la maison (aïe&#8230; je crains ce genre de truc).
D
'ailleurs un autre logiciel (Scrivener) vient de me faire un plan bizarre à la fermeture :
"A backup could not be created at '/Users/[moi]/Library/Application Support/Scrivener/Backups/[nom fichier].bak.zip'" 
"The zip file could not be created. Please check you have the necessary permissions to write to this location."



Je prends un peu de temps pour te faire un compte-rendu le plus précis possible :

1. je constate que One Button FTP ne fonctionne plus sous Lion. Je me mets à la recherche d'un autre client ftp simple et gratuit (vu mon utilisation limitée).

2. Je tombe sur cet article indiquant comment on peut utiliser Lion pour du ftp sans passer par un client : 
http://www.dreevoo.com/en/content.php?id=629
Je parviens effectivement à me connecter à ma Freebox, mais pas à y transférer un fichier. La tentative fait même bugger le Finder! 
Je constate que dans la barre de la fenêtre du serveur il y a un crayon barré.

3. Je tombe sur des articles disant que Lion ne permet plus d'utiliser le ftp comme avant (je suis newbie, je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça veut dire), mais qu'il est possible de corriger le truc à partir du terminal en tapant 
sudo -s launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ftp.plist Je tente le coup, puis reessaie le processus décrit en 2, avec le même résultat.
Du coup je retourne dans le Terminal et j'annule la commande ci-dessus en tapant :

sudo -s launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ftp.plist 

4. Je télécharge Filezilla, et au premier lancement, arrive le problème xml décrit dans le post précédent&#8230;

Par ailleurs, j'ajoute que j'échange régulièrement des fichiers entre 3 ordinateurs (via partage dans les préf Système), le MacBook Air où est installé Filezilla, un iBook G4 et un Powermac G4&#8230; Et il m'arrive effectivement parfois durant ces actions d'avoir des problèmes d'autorisations que je ne comprends pas toujours, mais que je débloque en faisant pomme+i&#8230;

C'est grave docteur? (j'ai une sainte horreur de ces histoires d'autorisations auxquelles je ne comprends rien)

Actuellement, les droits de la "petite maison" sont les suivants :
[moi] : lecture et écriture
staff : lecture seulement
everyone : lecture seulement

Ça te donne des informations utiles? Comment puis-je vérifier que les droits d'accès sont réglos dans ma "petite maison"? Et être sûr de ne plus avoir de surprise avec d'autres applis?


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2012)

En fait, Filezilla écrit dans un répertoire .filezilla (caché car précédé d'un point) à la racine de ta maison.

C'est là que sont ces XML (d'autres logiciels utilisent des répertoires cachés à cet endroit).

*[ edd MiniToto ~ ] ls -la ~/.filezilla
total 68K
drwx------  12 edd staff  408 30 jui 22:27 ./
drwxr-xr-x+ 49 edd staff 1,7K 29 jui 18:29 ../
-rw-r--r--   1 edd staff 6,1K  5 nov  2011 .DS_Store
-rw-------   1 edd staff   72 21 mai  2010 bookmarks.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff 9,2K 30 jui 22:27 filezilla.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff 4,4K 21 mai  2010 filters.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff  759 30 jui 21:04 layout.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff    0 21 mai  2010 lockfile
-rw-------   1 edd staff  10K 30 jui 21:04 queue.sqlite3
-rw-------   1 edd staff   72 10 jui  2011 queue.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff 5,3K 16 fév 19:52 recentservers.xml
-rw-------   1 edd staff 5,7K 12 jui 22:56 sitemanager.xml*

Tu dois avoir un problème de droits à cet endroit (et peut-être à dautres pour d'autres logiciels, à te lire).

As-tu bien ce répertoire? Quels sont les droits?
(utilises la commande ci-dessus en bleu, pour voir)

Un *ls -la ~*  nous en dira plus sur les droits de ta maison.

Au pire, une réparation des ACL de ton user devrait pouvoir remettre les droits de ta maison d'aplomb:


Turn on the Mac whilst holding down cmd + R. You can let go once you  see a spinning dial. You will then see the &#8221;Mac OS X Utilities&#8221; screen.
On the top menu, click Utilities, then click Terminal.
Type *resetpassword* and press Enter.
Click on your main hard drive.
In the dropdown box under &#8220;Select the user account&#8221; make sure to select your username.
Underneath where it says &#8220;Reset Home Directory Permissions and ACLs&#8221;, click the Reset button.
Press cmd + Q to quit the Reset Password application.
Press cmd + Q again to quit the Terminal.
Press cmd + Q one more time and click Restart.
Click Mac OS X Utilities in the top left of the screen and click the Restart button.


----------



## garkadin (4 Juillet 2012)

Merci encore pour ta nouvelle réponse, je me sens assez perdu sur ce coup-là (newbie, je te dis!).

Alors oui, problème que j'avais oublié de mentionner : j'ai déjà fait apparaître les fichiers cachés via Onyx, et il n'y a aucun fichier caché Filezilla dans la "maison"!
Et en faisant la commande Terminal que tu as indiquée (*ls -la ~/.filezilla*) la réponse est "no such file directory"&#8230;

J'ai voulu taper ton *ls -la ~*  mais le Terminal indique quand je le relance un truc bizarre : un n° (21&#8230;57&#8230 à chaque nouvelle relance du Terminal,  puis ttys000&#8230;

Je n'ose pas retaper dedans de peur de faire une fausse man&#339;uvre&#8230;

Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas essayé la réparation des ACL, attendant ton avis avant de me lancer dans cette manip&#8230;
(toucher au Terminal me file des sueurs froides, peur de déclencher un truc irréversible&#8230
Mais si tu me dis que c'est l'étape suivante, je me lance&#8230;

Merci encore de ton aide!


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux taper la commander sans risque (juste un LiStage).

Tu dois avoir:
*drwxr-xr-x+  49 edd staff 1,7K 29 jui 18:29 ./*

A l'évidence FZ ne peut écrire dans ta maison, une réparation des ACL semble induquée.


----------



## garkadin (5 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci pour ta réponse j'essaierai demain.

Ces histoires de permissions me rendent dingues&#8230;
N'ayant pas encore trouvé de solution à mon niveau pour "synchroniser" mes deux ordis (fixe et portable), je "remplaçais" manuellement (avec mon précédent portable) les derniers fichiers/dossiers modifiés, dans un sens et dans l'autre&#8230; je me demande si ça ne m'a pas joué des tours.

Avec le nouveau portable (le MB Air), j'ai essayé de aire ça 2-3 fois en passant par le partage de fichiers, j'espère que ça n'a pas fichu le&#8230;, bref&#8230;

Sinon, lors de la migration (via l'assistant) ancien iBook > nouveau MB Air, la migration n'a pas marché du premier coup et j'ai donc créé un premier compte lors de l'allumage du Mac qui (c'est bête de ma part) portait le même nom complet que l'ancien Mac (mais un nom abrégé différent). Ensuite j'ai effectué la migration, ce qui fait que le MB Air a deux cmptes avec le même nom complet&#8230;
Pour clair, voilà un exemple :
- ancien iBook : 
nom complet : P. Durand
nom abrégé : paul

- nouveau MacBook Air : 
&#8226; compte 1 (créé à l'ouverture, je ne l'utilise plus) :
nom complet : P. Durand
nom abrégé : P.
&#8226; compte 2 (créé durant la migration, donc même identité que iBook) :
nom complet : P. Durand
nom abrégé : paul

Par ailleurs, les 3 comptes ont le même mot de passe.

Le même nom complet pour les deux comptes du MBA a-t-il pu créer cette confusion dans les permissions?? Et surtout : peut-il encore en créer à l'avenir?

Et bien sûr, je crois que c'est impossible voire dangereux de changer le nom d'un compte, non?


----------



## garkadin (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour edd72,

Réparation des ACL effectuée avec succès du moins du pour Filezilla, qui s'ouvre et se ferme sans plus de message Merci!

Par-contre, le message persiste à la fermeture de Scrivener : 
"A backup could not be created at '/Users/[moi]/Library/Application Support/Scrivener/Backups/@ideessituations.bak.zip'.

The zip file could not be created. Please check you have the necessary permissions to write to this location."

Je me suis hasardé à modifier les autorisations du dossier Library et Application Support (everyone > "lecture et écriture" au lieu de "accès interdit"), car je fais aussi des échanges de fichiers dans ce dossier avec mon ordinateur fixe comme synchro manuelle.

Mais :
1. ça n'a rien changé concernant Scrivener - je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet de départ de la discussion, mais comme le problème concerne des autorisations et qu'il est apparu en même temps que le problème Filezilla, je pensais qu'il y avait un lien non?
2. j'espère qu'en modifiant ces autorisations je n'ai pas ouvert la porte à d'autres problèmes?

As-tu des conseils sur ces deux derniers points?

Merci encore en tout cas pour cette procédure de réparations, du coup je l'ai faite aussi sur mes deux autres ordinateurs! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

Petit ajout à l'expérience décidément, rien n'est jamais simple (pour moi) au pays de l'informatique 

Après cette réparation des ACL, le Partage des fichiers dans les Préf Système a été aussi réinitialisé Seuls les dossiers publics apparaissent désormais dans les différents ordis.
Or j'avais fait des réglages différents pour pouvoir faire des synchros manuelles comme je le disais dans un post précédent

Avant d'avoir un MB Air :
Je faisais des glisser-déposer de fichiers/dossiers (documents, mais aussi dossier Mail dans Application Support) entre l'iBook et le G4 tour via Firewire pour avoir des sauvegardes à peu près à jour

Depuis que j'ai le MB Air :
Plus de Firewire possible, donc, j'ai décidé de faire la même chose (en attendant de trouver mieux), mais via la fonction de Partage de Fichiers (sans fil donc).

J'ai grosso modo sélectionné les dossiers Bureau-Documents-Bibliothèque sur les deux ordinateurs (trois en fait, mais bon je ne veux pas compliquer) dans le Partage de Fichiers des préf Système, en autorisant "Everyone" en lecture et écriture, pensant que ça me permettrait d'échanger sans problème des fichiers/dossiers dans ces trois dossiers sur les 2 ordis, quel que soit l'ordi depuis lequel je réaliserais l'opération (je pensais que "everyone" désignait tout le monde, utilisateurs inclus c'est pas le cas?).

Est-ce que cette manip dans Partage de Fichiers peut expliquer les problèmes de permissions d'accès rencontrés récemment et mis au jour via le problème Filezilla?

Pardon de poser toutes ces questions mais j'aimerais être sûr de ne pas refaire de c à l'avenir. Je veux devenir meilleur, quoi


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2012)

Ca semble compliqué.

Ne conserve que le compte "P. Durand" que tu utilises réellement.

Je ne sais pas quel protocole tu utilises pour ton partage de fichiers.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi partager Application Support et Library.

A ta place je remettrai tout en place (réparation autorisation + réparation ACL).

Le mieux est que tu accède à tes machines entre elles en te logguant (ce qui te donnera accès à tous tes répertoires) et pas en anonyme en bidouillant les droits.

Pour sûr c'est à l'origine du pb de Filezilla décrit ici, résolu.


----------



## garkadin (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour edd72,

Merci de ta réponse.
Ah, en rallumant les ordis aujourd'hui, je constate que la situation a évolué dans Préf Système > Partage : maintenant, tous les dossiers des ordis que j'avais placés dans Partage sont revenus, simplement le seul compte "lecture et écriture" autorisé est le mien, "Everyone" est en accès interdit.

Donc tu me conseilles :

1. de supprimer le compte utilisateur du MBA dont je ne me sers pas (pas de risque dans cette suppression?)
2. le protocole de partage? Je ne sais pas, je passe par Préf Système > Partage afp, c'est possible? (je n'y connais rien)
3. Je partageais Application Support dans Library car j'utilise des applis où toutes les modifs sont placées dans ce dossier. Par ex. Things, une appli To Do List que j'utilise quotidiennement; alors pour qu'elle soit à jour sur tous les ordis, il m'arrive de glisser-déposer le dossier d'un ordi à l'autre (encore une fois, c'est ce qui me semblait le plus simple question synchro).
4. La remise en place dont tu parles c'est déjà fait
5. "Le mieux est que tu accède à tes machines entre elles en te logguant (ce  qui te donnera accès à tous tes répertoires) et pas en anonyme en  bidouillant les droits."
Excuse mon incompétence, mais je ne sais ce que ça veut dire.
Tu veux dire en utilisant "Partage de fichiers" mais en entrant à chaque fois mon identifiant et mot de passe, c'est bien ça?

Merci en tout cas de tes indications


----------

